# Their Heeeere!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pig and Cree Cree have landed in NM and lordy, my screened in porch looks like the WWF! Or is it WWE? lol
Pig, Cree, and Riot are all having fun and getting acquainted. Pig and Riot are trying to decide who is top bitch and Cree is trying to hump Riot :roll: They are so cute and it is nice that they are playing together (for now) they can keep each other company. General rolled his eyes and growled, I think one puppy was enough for him. He should be in a better mood tomorrow. It has been a long day for them and tomorrow they will spend the day bonding with me and learning the ropes. I will take them into the orchard tomorrow and take pictures. Good night!

I'm boss, no I'm boss! gamebred vs bully
















You must be a boy!
















Hey the bullies are beating up my gamebred dog!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO they are brutus's! I'm glad to see them making themselves at home! Ohhh i forgot to let you know... Cree is a lady killer lol. Wow he's really humping her? Hasn't done that at my house yet! Little jerk is away from me for less than a half a day and gets cohones


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He also scratches the floor like a bull, he is hysterical. My husband is still on the porch playing with them. Tomorrow will be a fun day then straight to work! lol
Oh! he peed 2 more times here and once on the porch. He is a peeing machine! lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


>


Pricless!! The game bred tail challenge VS the Bully tail challenge lmao!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's funny they are the same size just about, riot is a little taller. But the bullies out weigh Riot I think. Riot is 20lbs how much do they weigh?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they're about the same. On Sat. Cree weighed 20.5 and pig 21.3 or so.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I am sooo sleepy, I am going to feed everyone and go to sleep!! remember the time difference I am 2 hours behind you and I do not stir till after 9am my time


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't worry. I'll give you a jingle around noon my time.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

performanceknls, your a trainer right? I got one for ya.... I been trying my best to train her, you think you can tame Lilbit?

Damn I'd give good money to see this... OH no not knocking you but just a challenge  

Tame Lilbit for me


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You ever run across one you couldn't do anything with?

I'M looking at the reps. I'm sure she can handle it, so what do you say?

I'll bring her to you LOL

And stay with her


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Marty said:


> You ever run across one you couldn't do anything with?
> 
> I'M looking at the reps. I'm sure she can handle it, so what do you say?
> 
> ...


I'll put it to you like this.... you show me you can tame Lilbit and I promise you over $10000,000 the first yrs training for you  OK?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

theres my Pig! 
glad to hear they made it to you safely. 
keep us updated?
I forgot to tell IBC that i'm now adopting pig. lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are great pix!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Marty said:


> I'll put it to you like this.... you show me you can tame Lilbit and I promise you over $10000,000 the first yrs training for you  OK?


many people think they have an impossible dog but really they just do not how to handle the situation and think there is no hope. I get people all the time that say " we will do a private lesson but I doubt there is anything you can do"
but really the dog just needs an experienced eye. Unless the dog is unsound I have never came across a dog that couldn't improve with training. You also have to have reasonable expectation. Example if you have a DA dog you can never make them not DA but you can make them tolerate other dogs around them without them trying to eat them. you have have an extremely shy dog and they will never be fully out going but you can build confidence.
So what do you want done to little is "Taming her" putting obedience on her or DA because it can all be done.

I would love to have lilbit here for training 

It's funny because the breeder of Siren said I would never be able to do agility with his gambred dogs because of DA and he could not see that type of dog doing what I was expecting it to do. It's all on how you train them, she is one of my favorite working dogs.

Shana the puppies made it through the night and are in the dog run playing with Riot. Pig started to cry when we went to bed, LOUDLY, but nothing a few sprays of vinegar and water didn't fix. 
Leonard was so excited to get the puppies, we normally get dogs that are at least a month older when they come for training. I love this age and like to get them this young, it is such an impressionable age.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww great pics and congrats, they are adorable


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Shana the puppies made it through the night and are in the dog run playing with Riot. Pig started to cry when we went to bed, LOUDLY, but nothing a few sprays of vinegar and water didn't fix.
> Leonard was so excited to get the puppies, we normally get dogs that are at least a month older when they come for training. I love this age and like to get them this young, it is such an impressionable age.


I had a feeling she would cry. She doesn't do it at home at night, but she's out of her comfort zone. I can't promise she won't yipe some if she's crated while you're there, but i ignore it and she quiets down in a minute or so. I'm glad Leonard is stoked about the babies!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She got sprayed like three time, I hid around the corner in the hall and every time she cried she got sprayed, she figured out that was not a fun game and went to sleep. They met Kaos today and he was all excited, I told him not to get to excited because he will probably regret being so nice later when they are crawling on him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol yeah, kaos may not be so enthused by later this evening. When my big dogs are out they ignore each other and try to "take down" the big dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is what he really thinks of puppies! lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

performanceknls said:


> many people think they have an impossible dog but really they just do not how to handle the situation and think there is no hope. I get people all the time that say " we will do a private lesson but I doubt there is anything you can do"
> but really the dog just needs an experienced eye. Unless the dog is unsound I have never came across a dog that couldn't improve with training. You also have to have reasonable expectation. Example if you have a DA dog you can never make them not DA but you can make them tolerate other dogs around them without them trying to eat them. you have have an extremely shy dog and they will never be fully out going but you can build confidence.
> So what do you want done to little is "Taming her" putting obedience on her or DA because it can all be done.
> 
> I would love to have lilbit here for training


Hell just a lilbit will help, when can we start?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

in a month when these puppies leave, i will have more room in a my kennel for an adult dog. really Marty if you want to send her we can work something out.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWH YEAAAA!!!! They made it! Theyre so adorable! I love how cute they look with Riot!!! LOVE it!!! Have fun Lisa! For sure keep us updated! Im excited.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I'm boss, no I'm boss! gamebred vs bully


lemme find out youre game testing!!!! LOL JK JK JK


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lemme find out youre game testing!!!! LOL JK JK JK


BAHAHAHA!!! nice OZ.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

performanceknls said:


> in a month when these puppies leave, i will have more room in a my kennel for an adult dog. really Marty if you want to send her we can work something out.


You really think I can send you this dog?

You have got to be joking right?

Ask smoking hemi... shes not HA but you want put a hand on her I can a sure you of that...She will bark and back away you think you can fix her?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Marty I really am serious, I deal with dog ten times worse everyday. That is fear based what you are talking about and with time she she could improve, is that what you are having issues with? Pm and lets talk about it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK well take it to PMs


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

they are soo cute! i miss kolby when he was a pup, they are so much fun!! and what is it with them and peeing!!!??? kolby is the same way, that boy can pee every 12 yrds! hehe..i'm glad to see the sibs are all getting along! let's hope that's a great sign of things yet to come! looks like they will make perfect additions to your yard.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh no they are not mine they are here for training then they go back to Shana in Fl


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha yeah, she's kicking their butts bootcamp style for me lol.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection

I'm happy for you.

PK

I am getting motivated. 

Question

How do you recognize game breed apbt?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what do you mean reconnise the game bred?


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty good looking set of Bullies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Pretty good looking set of Bullies.


Thank you Brent


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shana i'm so excited for you and the babies i gotta come see them when they get back!!! throw a party or something!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Trapboi103 said:


> Shana i'm so excited for you and the babies i gotta come see them when they get back!!! throw a party or something!!!


No shiz, we'll definitely have to do that!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEO said:


> Indigo Bully Connection
> 
> I'm happy for you.
> 
> ...


what I thin you mean is gamebred not game breed. gamebred means that Riot has dogs that were matched in her first 4 gen ped. look at her ped you will see what i mean.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT

Shana, I let them in the house after they were in the dog run all morning and all i have been saying is Pig, get out of there! she is very inquisitive. Cree is by my feet tangled in the laptop cord asleep and pig and riot just had their first dominance battle, Pig won! lol now she is on the couch asleep.
I know, I know you don;t let them on the couch but I have to send them home with at least one bad habit! lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> This is what he really thinks of puppies! lol


lmao! that is too cute!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> what I thin you mean is gamebred not game breed. gamebred means that Riot has dogs that were matched in her first 4 gen ped. look at her ped you will see what i mean.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT
> 
> Shana, I let them in the house after they were in the dog run all morning and all i have been saying is Pig, get out of there! she is very inquisitive. Cree is by my feet tangled in the laptop cord asleep and pig and riot just had their first dominance battle, Pig won! lol now she is on the couch asleep.
> I know, I know you don;t let them on the couch but I have to send them home with at least one bad habit! lol


LMFAO, Pig won??? Darn APBTs are losing their edge! Lol you sound like me... I'm always saying "PIG! GIT OUT!" lol. Also, a little help for ya, but when you want them to come inside tell them "House!" and they'll come running to the door. I've been working on them with that. Don't let them fool you, they know they have to sit before you open the door.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> haha yeah, she's kicking their butts bootcamp style for me lol.


oic! muh-bad. whip those lil' chunky monkeys into shape! hehe...still they are the most adorable things!!! i love puppy play.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> what I thin you mean is gamebred not game breed. gamebred means that Riot has dogs that were matched in her first 4 gen ped. look at her ped you will see what i mean.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT
> 
> Shana, I let them in the house after they were in the dog run all morning and all i have been saying is Pig, get out of there! she is very inquisitive. Cree is by my feet tangled in the laptop cord asleep and pig and riot just had their first dominance battle, Pig won! lol now she is on the couch asleep.
> I know, I know you don;t let them on the couch but I have to send them home with at least one bad habit! lol


hey what's wrong with having a seat warmer once in a while! they do warm a spot soo well.....!!!! lol!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

glad they got there ok and are doing good!

both cree and pig are beatiful! they look really well put together, they should be very nice examples of a well bred ambully.

riot got big, and i never saw her ped before thats impressive. shes got alot of good looking dogs behind her.

keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like they settled right in and are having a blast!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> what do you mean reconnise the game bred?


Someone posted something about the comparison of tails for the bully vs game breed pic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they were teasing, it's not necessarily a tell "tale" sign lol. The curved up tale APBTvs. the half bent tail Am Bully. Pigs tail isn't always like that though


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> what I thin you mean is gamebred not game breed. gamebred means that Riot has dogs that were matched in her first 4 gen ped. look at her ped you will see what i mean.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT
> 
> Shana, I let them in the house after they were in the dog run all morning and all i have been saying is Pig, get out of there! she is very inquisitive. Cree is by my feet tangled in the laptop cord asleep and pig and riot just had their first dominance battle, Pig won! lol now she is on the couch asleep.
> I know, I know you don;t let them on the couch but I have to send them home with at least one bad habit! lol


That is exactly what I ment. Sorry for the gramar, english is my second language.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WOW, Riot has an impressive 4 gen!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad they made it and it sounds like they're having a blast. Good luck and God Speed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They did good last night and are going to start training today. Just wanted to give you an update Shana!


----------

